# 10,000 pieces down to 2,000



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Finally got the "sets" complete. Each box has 40 stacks of 10 (pinned together) of each color course. 

next step is to sew one of each row together to make 5.5" blocks. Since it's getting close to time to start the garden around my place, this is probably gonna be in the "UFO" category for most of the summer. 

But I did put one block together to show how they go. 

The bad part - it really didn't put much of a dent in the scraps.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Love it. I'm note sure I'd have the patience to match all those seams, but my hat is off to you..


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ditto what bat said. Amazing!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

The thought of cutting all those pieces. . . :run:

Can't wait to see your final product; I'm always amazed and jealous!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is going to be amazing!:clap:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I made a quilt like that back in the 70s...you truly are a glutton for punishment, lol!  I swore...never again! Good luck!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I bet it didn't put a dent in the stash. If you are up to it again, maybe do one so the block size is 12 inches. Congrats on getting this far, can't wait to see more blocks done.


----------

